

Land of tiny home people: Northern CA’s Small House Movement - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/blogs/view/land-tiny-home-people-northern-cas-small-house-movement/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Other submissions of similar stories:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=921959> <\- This one has the comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=937547>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1298314>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1629128>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1685937>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1882761>

